# Good Day , Bad Day?... How Was Your Day? come and share with us..



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2015)

Have you had a great day and want to share it with us  ..or do you need to offload and have a little rant  about something...? 


Come and join us here, and tell us about your day ? 


So far it's mid morning here...icy hailstorms and Gale force winds...and shortly I'm going to be taking my car for it's annual MOT...Hopefully all will be well and it will pass and I won't have to shell out for any repairs but I'll let you know later..


----------



## Pappy (Nov 21, 2015)

Fairly average day yesterday. Nothing to rant about so far. Mama had her hair cut, in the morning and I did a few things around the house. In the afternoon, our visiting nurse, who visits once a year, came and we had a few laughs and some good advice. He told me my feet and legs were swollen and advised I wear support stockings. Ugh....Our healthcare plan provides this service and I think it's a great idea. 

So, not very exciting, I know, but that was my day.
76 degrees and humid, again this morning.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 21, 2015)

No rants from me. So far

I didn't know when you were going to be back from your travels and have missed you on the agenda thread.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2015)

Pappy great news that you can get the support stockings covered by your HCP...if your wearing trousers rather than shorts no-one will ever know either.. 

Wish we had your heat ( not the humidity tho')...here it's 4 degrees...the wind feels like solid ice..brrrr!! 

The Good news is that my car Passed it's MOT test again for another year ..which is great news.....in case you don't know what that is..here's a link [video]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOT_test[/video]

The test takes an hour or 2 so we went for lunch at a country pub which has a roaring log fire...sooo cosy...then while hubs popped into the DIY superstore to look at new kitchens..I went next door and bought some new clothes for work..then to the Farm shop where they rear and slaughter all their own livestock , and I bought some Organic veal roasting joints and some Saddleback Pork sausages to freeze for Christmas lunch, not the cheapest by any means but the quality is second to none.

4.30pm now and it's already dark and temps set to be around -1 tonight... *yikes*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> No rants from me. So far
> 
> I didn't know when you were going to be back from your travels and have missed you on the agenda thread.




Hya georgia...  I've been back a week or more.., had a fantastic time .just been very busy at work, but I thought I'd start this thread because I find I'm far more likely to have something to say in retrospect of the day rather than beforehand...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 21, 2015)

LOL...When I post there in the morning, those are my intentions. When I post there at night, I see that my list for the next day has gotten a little longer!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 21, 2015)

BTW, Hollydolly, have you tried the broccoli-cheese soup yet? Trust me; it's delicious!


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 21, 2015)

Basically optimistic yet frustrated. The insurance company is taking it's time okaying the MRI. Meanwhile I feel better in body and mind doing my usual workout, but dang it hurts afterwards. And I'm embarrassed that it's so much more visible. Going down a steep incline is challenging indeed. I mean I can't complain when there are folks waaaay more incapacitated...but wish I could get the treatment before it gets worse, or my ankle just pops off


----------



## drifter (Nov 21, 2015)

I've been studying those curses and chants. The ones where when you hit upon the right chant and punch the straight pin into the doll  the subject of your chant will e cursed and react with pain.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Basically optimistic yet frustrated. The insurance company is taking it's time okaying the MRI. Meanwhile I feel better in body and mind doing my usual workout, but dang it hurts afterwards. And I'm embarrassed that it's so much more visible. Going down a steep incline is challenging indeed. I mean I can't complain when there are folks waaaay more incapacitated...but wish I could get the treatment before it gets worse, or my ankle just pops off




I totally understand where you're at Fur...I've been waiting for a CaT Scan on my back for the last 4 months..nothings' happening very fast, and every day this gets worse and worse, I know exactly what you mean about the steep incline, altho' for a different reason of course...May we both get our Scans verrry soon..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2015)

drifter said:


> I've been studying those curses and chants. The ones where when you hit upon the right chant and punch the straight pin into the doll  the subject of your chant will e cursed and react with pain.




ooooh dear drifter...whose been upsetting you so badly ?...shall we all  go around and sort them out for you? ...send the pitbulls in or something..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> BTW, Hollydolly, have you tried the broccoli-cheese soup yet? Trust me; it's delicious!



Oooh yes Georgia, I forgot to tell you, it was delicious...really scrummy, not as delicious as my broccoli and stilton of course LOL...but it was very nice.. 

Tonight , I've been catching up with some recorded programmes on TV...I can only watch TV in small batches or I'd  get totally bored and critical of the storylines  ..so I record everything then make the time to sit and watch, or leave it half way through if I get impatient or  if I have other things to do..


----------



## jujube (Nov 21, 2015)

I dragged the artificial Christmas tree out of the garage and set it up to make sure all the lights work.  They don't.  It just got downgraded to a Holiday Tree.  Fifteen more minutes of tinkering with it and then it's going to be further downgraded to a off-to-Goodwill tree.  It's not even December yet, and I'm already out of the mood.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2015)

I hear ya Jujube....I have the patience of a Gnat when it comes to putting stuff together for Christmas or _anything _come to that,  that needs a lot of work for little reward  ....if it starts playing me up..then the whole deal is off LOL..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 21, 2015)

My place is too tiny for a Christmas tree so I have an itty bitty table tree. It's only about 24" high. I just put it on top of the bookcase, hang itty bitty ornaments on it, plug it in and call it good. When I feel the need for a Christmas tree "fix", I pop over to my daughter's side of the house and look at hers. Best thing about my tiny tree is that it takes about 15 minute to put it up and about the same amount of time to take it down!

I'm wishing for scans for Hollydolly and Fur for Christmas!


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 21, 2015)

Very cool actually...you know when you just let the day unfold and it gets better and better? I don't play lottery maybe today I might have won something. I had stuff to do at the library computers so ended up there. Didn't know it was a book sale day whoot whoot  whoot. Me n' my books, found some terrific titles plus two for my son for the holidays...side note there...One of the books is "The Basketball Diaries", a brutal but interesting read. I'm going to add a note for him. Back when I was a few years younger than he is now, someone took me to a club one night. Maybe I was under the influence of a few things but I remember the singer had red hair and was screaming..." they were all my friends AND THEY DIED"...year later I found out that was author Jim Caroll.

Then I found a bunch of other bargains for gifts, money is tight this year. Then I sobbed my eyes out over a story about Paris. But then sneakers on sale for my girl and ended the day with a delicious Thai curry.


----------



## Linda (Nov 21, 2015)

I had a good day.  We're house and pet sitting while our daughter, her husband and our granddaughter are on their birthday trip to feed lions.  Our 2nd oldest grandson, who is 21 came down with us too.  Our youngest son and his wife live about 15 minutes away and have been good company.  They are getting back tomorrow (Sunday) and we'll go home Monday but come back Dec 3rd as our daughter is having surgery.  I'm not sure how long we'll stay at that time.


----------



## chic (Nov 22, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Basically optimistic yet frustrated. The insurance company is taking it's time okaying the MRI. Meanwhile I feel better in body and mind doing my usual workout, but dang it hurts afterwards. And I'm embarrassed that it's so much more visible. Going down a steep incline is challenging indeed. I mean I can't complain when there are folks waaaay more incapacitated...but wish I could get the treatment before it gets worse, or my ankle just pops off



Your ankle isn't going to pop off Fur. You're going to be okay. Work through the pain but don't let it become agonizing. If it is - stop and give your body the rest it's asking you for. It's really good that you're in tune with your body. I hope the insurance comes through soon to relieve your mind about this.

Today I was just busy buying food and everything for Thanksgiving. There's a lot to get and the traffic was pretty bad cuz it was a very nice day and gas prices are so low everyone is out clogging up the highways and byways. I went to a yard sale and also to I had lunch with a friend. It was an okay day. Nice weather for Novemember really makes it enjoyable.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2015)

Sounds like we all had a fab day yesterday...except jujube with her infernal Christmas tree.. :laugh:

''Birthday trip to feed Lions''...what's that Linda...is it a Zoo or a safari park or similar? 

Day has just started for me so I'll report back later...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 22, 2015)

Shaping up to be a craptacular day. Sun's out. Cold. Daughter is already cranky because I wanted to put leftover birthday cake in her fridge to make room to thaw turkey in mine. I'm going to peel, cook, mash and freeze the other half of the 10 lbs of potatoes needed for dinner on Thursday. Can't put them in daughter's freezer because hers is stuffed with nuke food and ice cream.

I'm not Gramma. I'm Put it in Gramma's Fridge. Put it in Gramma's freezer.

Tired of having no one to talk to. I haven't ever had a substantive conversation with anybody under this roof. I can't even run away from home because it's not really home, even though I'm the one who paid to have it built. And there's nowhere to go. So I'm retired and have nowhere to go but all the time in the world to get there.

When my son isn't too busy, he talks with me about current events, world events, politics, whatever. 

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 22, 2015)

Georgia, it must be frustrating. An intelligent person can only take so much fluff. Excessive small talk has always made me postal. Vent all you want. You have a way with words. Have you ever considered writing?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 22, 2015)

Shalimar, actually...I don't usually have anything substantive to say, either and don't know how to write. Years ago (lots of years!) in high school, I'd be so paralyzed when there was a writing assignment for _anything_, I'd arrange to be "sick" long enough to get out of it somehow. I couldn't escape it in college, of course. Putting words to paper and being expected to learn and understand math/science? Those are the reasons I never graduated. Sigh.

Gotta go peel potatoes and make room in the fridge and freezer. Those are things I can do.


----------



## Linda (Nov 22, 2015)

On here for just a short time and then I have to get a few things done.  Hollydolly, I'll have to ask where the lion feeding was.  I know it's near Vegas and several months ago they went somewhere and fed and petted rhinos, next trip they plan to feed elephants.  

I'd call this a good day except I'm sad  as I know we'll be leaving soon and taking our grandson back home (he  lives near us) and our youngest son will really miss spending this time  with him.  The grandson is calm and quiet and our son is loud, talkative  and very active.  I think he helps bring our grandson out of his  shell.  They went out to a lot of places yesterday and had a good time.

GeorgiaXplant, I know how you feel sometimes.  I do have people to talk to if I want to talk about cars, politics, cats and dogs, guns, news etc. but I get tired of that and eventually just zone out.  Its a bad feeling when you know you can't run away from home.  Even if a person runs away from home, they might still be lonely and not have anyone to talk to.  If I lived by you I'd let you put the birthday cake in my refrig, that's for sure.   Cake is one of my favorite foods.  I suspect you are a better writer than you think you are.  Just write the way you talk and you'll do fine.  I bet you have a lot of interesting stories to write about.  Start with your childhood and compare it to the way young people live today.  That's always a good place to start if you can't think of anything else.  My husband, who isn't into writing, started writing about his childhood and then the more he wrote the more he remembered and he's come up with some pretty interesting stuff.  He even remembered a few things that seemed to touch a bit on the paranormal.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2015)

I work every Saturday but today I am enjoying. 
A bit of shopping, ate some Mexican style cheese dip my grandson made, cleaned the kitchen in a leisurely fashion while cooking turnips and carrots to freeze for Thanksgiving, all mashed up with butter. Just poured a glass of red wine.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 22, 2015)

Rainy and overcast in Flori-duh this morning. Got together with some friends for breakfast at Izzys. Not much going on this afternoon. Talked to my daughter on FaceTime and her siblings are having a dispute over Thanksgiving dinner. I think the kids could work it out if my son-in-law, daughters husband, kept out of it. Hope it works out for them. My advice was, until they start acting like adults, tell them you are going out and they can do what they want.


----------



## jujube (Nov 22, 2015)

Went to the mall today to pick up some Christmas cards.  All I can say is the economy must be picking up.....it looked almost like Black Friday.  Santa Claus was doing a booming business.  Of course, it was a gloomy rainy day, so that might have had something to do with it.


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 22, 2015)

Started out to be a so so day but it has improved, my mornings are not always good but I do better
as the day progresses.  Went to a concert here this  afternoon,  a mens' choir - they were very, very good.
Going to go a pour myself a glass of wine now, fetticine alfredo with shrimp for supper.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2015)

jujube said:


> Went to the mall today to pick up some Christmas cards.  All I can say is the economy must be picking up.....it looked almost like Black Friday.  Santa Claus was doing a booming business.  Of course, it was a gloomy rainy day, so that might have had something to do with it.



I saw that too the other day jujube, I really thought I'd been asleep and woken up on Christmas Eve, Everywhere was packed with Christmas decs and shoppers...wow, and only November! 

Today is my day off..and it's been raining all day, so I've been doing very little because I had an absolutely exhausting day yesterday....I find that I spend my days off these days  recovering from the previous day..not good.

However the good news is that my daughter and s-i-l are   flying in next week from their home in Spain, just for 2 days, and we're going to have an early family Christmas dinner at our favourite restaurant. They can't come to us over during the festive season because it's the busiest time of the year and both o/h and I are both working up to and including Christmas Eve, and then back to work 2 days later , so we can't go to them either...sooo I'm looking forward to their visit even for the very short time they're here


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2015)

tortiecat said:


> Started out to be a so so day but it has improved, my mornings are not always good but I do better
> as the day progresses.  Went to a concert here this  afternoon,  a mens' choir - they were very, very good.
> Going to go a pour myself a glass of wine now, fetticine alfredo with shrimp for supper.



Tortie, apart from your morning...the rest of your day sounded glorious...I'd love to have that kind of a day. sounds like you had a wonderful relaxing day.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Rainy and overcast in Flori-duh this morning. Got together with some friends for breakfast at Izzys. Not much going on this afternoon. Talked to my daughter on FaceTime and her siblings are having a dispute over Thanksgiving dinner. I think the kids could work it out if my son-in-law, daughters husband, kept out of it. Hope it works out for them. *My advice was, until they start acting like adults, tell them you are going out and they can do what they want.*




Good advice Pappy, it's funny how holiday celebrations seem to bring out the worst in people sometimes isn't it?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 24, 2015)

Good morning, everybody. I have my own laptop back, and it seems to be working just fine. So far. I don't want to jinx it so will say nothing more

I have a cheesecake in the oven. It will be delivered this afternoon and refrigerated until the customer leaves tomorrow for a three-hour drive to her family's place. Fingers crossed that it will arrive there in good shape...I "strongly suggested" that it would be safer travelling in a cooler.

When this one comes out, another one goes in. When that one is done, another goes in. Those will be delivered tomorrow. 

Will y'all please face the East for a moment of silent prayer that they are all absolutely perfect? Heaven knows that I need all the help I can get!

It's a lovely, sunny day here, even if a bit cold, but nice enough that I bundled up early this morning and drank my coffee on the patio. Hollydolly, I'm sending you some virtual sunshine for your day off.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2015)

Ha!! Nice of you georgia ..but it's getting dark now and it's still raining...only coming up to 4pm, ,,very depressing getting dark so early in the autumn...however...I have turned East ( I promise you) lol...and praying that your deeeelicious cheesecakes come out absolutely mucho perfecto...


----------



## Pappy (Nov 24, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Good advice Pappy, it's funny how holiday celebrations seem to bring out the worst in people sometimes isn't it?



Talked to my daughter yesterday and everything has calmed down, somewhat. Her son, the one that has a dispute with his sister, won't be coming. Oh well, his loss.


----------



## grannyjo (Nov 24, 2015)

It's 7am here on the east coast of Australia,  and I've already been into town and had my hair cut.  I have a lovely hairdresser who opens at 6am during Summer.

Expecting a repair man here to fix a leaking shower - the shower itself isn't leaking,  but the wood around the door near the shower has swollen,  so it must be leaking behind the wall somewhere.  Hope he can get it fixed without having to take off the wall in the neighbouring bedroom.

Supposed to be quite warm here today - probably somewhere around 30 C.  It gets a bit warmer where I am though,  I'm down in a valley and don't get too many breezes through.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2015)

Ooooh granny jo....how I wish I had a hairdresser who opened up so early...bliss it would be to have my hair cut or blow dried just before going into work.. 


 Good luck with the shower repair 

Enjoy your Australian summer.., we currently have 8 degrees here  ( 8.30pm), dark and rainy..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Talked to my daughter yesterday and everything has calmed down, somewhat. Her son, the one that has a dispute with his sister, won't be coming. Oh well, his loss.



Oh well, at least the celebrations won't be disrupted with bad feeling pappy..that's one good thing..


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 24, 2015)

Just did my good deed. I left a comment on the Ronda Rousey site telling her how inspirational her book was. She probably needs some positive words herself. I didn't know anything about her. But such wise words from someone so young. I've been getting so down about searching for work. I just keep replaying the morning I got fired...wish I had boxing glove then. But I realize dwelling on those jerks isn't hurting them, it's just keeping me from growing forward. They're bastards and big corporate will spit them out too eventually. Oh and I wrote a PS that I have a special fondness for bullies too. Time to get back on the horse.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2015)

OOh Fur..I'm sorry to hear you got fired..I'm sure I'd be the same as you, and replay it over and over in my mind, but you're right you must,  tho' it's difficult, wipe those idiots from your mind and move on, because it's just causing you stress, and not them..

I've come across these types of people many times, and you're right Corporate Karma will drop a boulder on their heads sooner or later..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 25, 2015)

Corporate Karma is wonderful! A company that I worked for was "employee owned" except that it really wasn't. The founder's kids inherited from their dad and drove it into the ground. By that time I had already retired, but all those people who never should have had their jobs in the first place and who made life difficult for the mere mortals? They fell like dominoes! When the company was finally bought out, it was nearly worthless, and the people who thought they had golden handcuffs found themselves with absolutely nothing. The employee stock options yielded very little, the profit sharing...what profit?

I was lucky to have retired when I did, but there's life after being let go from a job, especially after being let go from a bad job.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 25, 2015)

I came up with a revenge fantasy. One of the places with my resume is children's services. Tough job but I'd be up to the challenge. The manager that I hate the most was rumored to be going through a divorce. I was imagining being the social worker that has to evaluate him and his wife in a custody dispute. How satisfying to make him squirm...of course I would be professional about it


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2015)

LOL of course you would fur....and wouldn't that have been the best Karma in the world ? 

Today I've been running around doing all sorts of errands. Collected my distance sunglasses from the opticians after they'd had to repair the arm when it broke off still under guarantee so no cost. 

To the surgery to collect a couple of prescriptions...there's never enough parking there so I had to park outside on a double yellow line while I dashed in to get the scripts, and just pray that those  3 minutes wouldn't be when the traffic warden would come along and slap me with a £70 ticket...*phew* got away with it.. 

Picked up the groceries from the supermarket..then had to drive to a collection point to pick up a parcel for my o/h after they'd delivered it a day early when we were both at work and not the day we specified.

It's been one of those days where my phone hasn't stopped ringing...at one point I was on the landline and the mobile at the same time this morning...*sheesh*

Good news is that the hospital called and my long awaited MRI scan is booked for next week...*yeaaah*! .


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 25, 2015)

Sunny today but cold enough for a fire...what could be better?  I had a mug of tea sweetened with honey and simply enjoyed the lazy crackling of the fire.  We went out earlier to run errands...post office, grocery store and such.  It should be a relaxing Thanksgiving..dinner out with my mom and her hubby.  We have a rather quiet life, but it suits us both.  It's wonderful being retired..each day is a blank slate to fill as you see fit...well mostly.  

Holly, congrats on getting your MRI scheduled.  Yay! 

:hatoff:


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you Karen....even tho' I have a very good  idea what they might find, and I won't be happy if it is.. ...I'm still happy that they're gonna get it done and we can get on with the business of trying to get it fixed.. 

definitely cold enough for a fire here...on days like this it would be great to have a big open fire with crackling logs like you...but I have to just be satisfied with an imitation fire and GCH.. ...still very warm indoors tho currently with no heating on, our house is very well insulated.. it's about 9 degrees here now..

Up at 5am for work in the morning for a 10 or 11 hour day ...gonna be at a venue   tomorrow where the heating is unpredictable so I'll have to wear  lotsa layers... nthego:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 25, 2015)

hollydolly;374871

Good news is that the hospital called and my long awaited MRI scan is booked for next week...*yeaaah*! .[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Doing the happy dance here, Hollydolly


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 25, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Thank you Karen....even tho' I have a very good  idea what they might find, and I won't be happy if it is.. ...I'm still happy that they're gonna get it done and we can get on with the business of trying to get it fixed..
> 
> definitely cold enough for a fire here...on days like this it would be great to have a big open fire with crackling logs like you...but I have to just be satisfied with an imitation fire and GCH.. ...still very warm indoors tho currently with no heating on, our house is very well insulated.. it's about 9 degrees here now..
> 
> Up at 5am for work in the morning for a 10 or 11 hour day ...gonna be at a venue   tomorrow where the heating is unpredictable so I'll have to wear  lotsa layers... nthego:



I totally understand about the MRI...but I'm with you on the let's get the problem fixed. 

Our fireplace is in the family room/kitchen area and is soo cozy...but a cord of wood will last a couple of years as we don't get a lot of really cold weather here.  

Sounds like you have  a full day ahead..my goodness.  I feel so lazy now..haha.  Take care, Holly.


----------



## Linda (Nov 25, 2015)

We came home to a green yard and green on the hills around us so we are happy about that, after the months of drought.  It's raining on and off now.  

Today we went into town and I picked up something called "Shopkins" that my youngest granddaughter likes.  They are quite popular with the younger set and they keep coming out with different ones all the time.  Sort of like they did beany babies, only these are tiny plastic replicas of almost anything you could imagine shopping for. These are good because they are light weight and we won't spend a lot on postage to mail them to her for Christmas.  Her mom said there are some Wayside School books that are the first English chapter books that she's really enjoyed so I ordered those from eBay yesterday.   Everyone else gets cash and or lottery scratch-off tickets so I guess I can say my Christmas shopping is done.  

I hope to be able to just stay home for a few days now.  Our Thanksgiving company is coming on Saturday so tomorrow I'll just be getting things ready around here and maybe relaxing some.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 27, 2015)

Where's Hollydolly? I hope she isn't letting a little thing like having to go to work interfere with posting here!

Linda, green in California. Green is good! I hadn't heard of Shopkins, but there aren't any little ones in our family anymore. Hate that those cute little kids grow up


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 28, 2015)

Hollydolly where are you? Come back!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2015)

Just saw her post on another thread. She's here somewhere.:sentimental:


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Hollydolly where are you? Come back!



LOL...sorry georgia...sadly yep the workhouse is getting in the way, very busy period at the moment leading up to Christmas, so I'm working very long hard days. leaving the house around 7am and not getting home until 8.30 or 9pm. By the time I've got a few things sorted it's bedtime, so not much time for the forum ..:gettowork:

Pappy you didn't see me post on another thread at lunchtime today chikadee ( your post is showing 1pm UK time) at that time I was absolutely knee deep in more work than should be legal for one person *yikes*.......but I did post on the games about  6.30 am this morning before I left for work ...oooh I s'pose that might have been _your_ early morning by the time you read it.. 

Anyway folks...it's 11pm...I'm on my virtual knees here...off tomorrow and Monday  tho' so I'll pop in after I've caught up with the chores. Supposed to be storming tomorrow...big hazardous weather warnings being given out for tomorrow  so I'm glad I'll be  home ...nite nite  Gerogia, pappy, and everyone hope you've all had a good day .. fftobed:


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 28, 2015)

Still get myself in panic mode about finding employment. Over-qualified for so much and under-qualified for the rest. Bastards, you know some places do a credit check too? That's not right, yes I will possibly have student loan debt until I die, but hey with gainful employment I could pay it off right? Got some exercise and did my good deed. A bag of blankets, toys and treats for the shelter we got Callie from. Small and high kill, it's sad they just don't have space for such a large county. But eternally grateful they spared him before we came along. Some shelters around here would put down an intact male bull the same day. So happy they gave him a chance.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 29, 2015)

Good morning, kids, and happy Sunday. This is supposed to be our last really nice day for at least a week. I finished up in the garden yesterday but if I really think on it, I can probably find more to do. LOL

Fur, you do know that you can get a deferment on your student loan while you're unemployed, right?

Hollydolly, I'm glad that you get two whole days off to catch up and to rest, especially since the weather is going to be yucky. Just don't overdo on household stuff while you're *resting*


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 29, 2015)

I did a lot of online shopping yesterday...super deals!  It was a relaxing day..cold but bright and sunny.  Our winters are always mild so 32 degrees is cold.  I love this time of year.

Happy Sunday to everyone!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2015)

Got my free birthday grand slam at Denny's yesterday. Always taste better when it's free. Good day, all day. Watched my Florida Gators play like 3rd string players and lost, 27 to 2. QB absolutely terrible.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 29, 2015)

Pappy, was it your birthday? If so,happy birthday!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Pappy, was it your birthday? If so,happy birthday!



Shhhh.....I quit having them years ago, but yes and thank you.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2015)

Afternoon folks...

It's a gale force windy, rainy cold day here, so I'm very happy I didn't have to get up and go to the pitface today.

Yesterday I did very little, just tried  to recover from Saturdays' hugely hectic exhausting  day...

I did get some baking done, some Egg and bacon flans to freeze, and some chocolate cornflake cakes ...and I blanched a whole batch of fruit for smoothies and froze it.

I've got a few bit of chores done this morning..I really need to find some time in the next couple of weeks to sort out my dressing room  and find somewhere to store all the clothing , because it's all being hauled out and hubs is refitting the whole room as a Christmas gift for me..unfortunately for him the only time he'll have to do it is actually when he's off over Christmas, so it's going to be quite a project .

My daughter is flying in from Spain tomorrow ..literally a flying visit to have an early Family Christmas dinner with us . I'll be working all day, so I'll just have enough time to get home, get in the shower, and dash out again to dinner at one of our favourite restaurants. December is the busiest time of the year for her business so it's impossible for her to get here at Christmas and we're both working right up until Christmas eve too, so  we have no option but to celebrate Christmas early with her and the family. She's flying straight back to Spain the next day. 

Georgia...good that you managed to get the garden done before the bad weather descends...hunker down chikadee...and let it do it's worst while you're all cosied up snugly  indoors..


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 1, 2015)

Not such a great day today -- my stomach has been disagreeing with me all day.  Yuck!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 1, 2015)

Looks like today will be our last warm day for a good long while. It's 60F right now, overcast and the heavens are expected to open up this afternoon when a cold front will pass through. Then we'll have our normal "cold" December weather. We may even get frost toward the end of the week. Maybe it's time for seed catalogs


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2015)

Good Morning folks...

It's a grey damp cold and windy day here this morning (almost 10am)..Going into the workhouse a little later today than usual at around lunchtime..yeaaah I got a lie in.

Yesterday I was at the hospital to have an MRI scan with contrast...( long awaited)...and I was taken to a brand new dept just recently opened, ooooh it was beautiful, state of the art Magnetom scanners etc...gorgeous, new area...with all Brand new sparkling equipment 
The MRI scan should have taken around 40 minutes..but 30 minutes into it, this brand new State of the Art *thing* broke down..:aargh: so they had to haul me out of that that SOTA Coffin structure..( my back was killing me lying flat out for so long as well)...but I had to be lifted out..and sit with the cannula in my arm  and in my double back to front hospital issue gown while they tried to fix it...:waiting:30 minutes later we were back on again..lie down, put the Hannibal lecter mask back on...get sucked up into the manetic machine of terror... and start all over again....3 hours later , battered and bruised...I finally got out..:unhappy:....

Oh well teething problems perhaps ...let's hope it got all the pictures...that's all I'm interested in LOL>>


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 3, 2015)

My goodness, Hollydolly. That was quite an adventure, and I'll bet you were relieved when it was finally over. 

Did you have a fun visit with your daughter?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow, holly. I’ve only had one MRI and I remember closing my eyes, and telling myself “I gotta do what I gotta do”. Not fun. Yes, let’s hope they got all the pics they needed. At least it's over. :bighug:


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh Holly..you were a brave soldier. :bighug:I'm glad it's over and hopefully things can go smoothly from here on out.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you Georgia , AC and Karen.....you're such great  supportive buddies .. :love_heart:

Today I'm a little bit on edge, because I got a call yesterday from the  consultants' secretary to say the consultant needs to see me ASAP...so I have to go in this afternoon and see her . This is very unusual in the uk..usually I have to wait a a week or 2 for the results of the tests so to be called in immediately is a worry, but I can't get too concerned or I'll get sick with worry  , just gotta see what she has to say..so I've taken the day off today..and hope that it's nothing too awful. 

Georgia yes, we had a great visit with my daughter...we went out for dinner as a family, and stayed out until past midnight even tho' I had work the following day ..

She flew back the very next day to Spain and immediately had to take one of her dogs to her private  vet because it looked like he was about to have another stroke...poor little soul, he's already had one, and now at 9 years old he's displaying the symptoms of yet another...

It was my s-i-l's birthday yesterday too, so she had to race around trying to find him a gift . I'd have been like a headless chicken, but she keeps really calm...she's so organised. 

Anyway the sun is shining..that's a bonus after all the grey wet windy weather we've had this week...so I hope you all have a good day whatever you're doing today..


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thinking of you and sending best wishes.  It's no fun waiting for tests and such.  You deserve a day off anyway.  Please keep us posted when you can.

:sunshine::rose:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 4, 2015)

Hollydolly! Check in and tell us what the doctor had to say. I keep looking for a post, but there's nothing. I am worried about you and bet others are too...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 5, 2015)

Worried about Hollydolly


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2015)

Holly, what an ordeal! Waiting to hear your update and hoping you're ok. I've been offline for a short bit.


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2015)

Keeping our fingers crossed for you, Holly!


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2015)

Christmas parade this morning with the little one ( 2 1/2 ).   She was more interested in the candy being thrown than anything else.  I let her pick up candy IF and only IF it was thrown right to the curb and I had hold of the back of her shirt.  She spent most of the parade counting it, sniffing it (wasn't allowed to eat any), making everyone ELSE sniff it and arranging it.  She did prove that she was the true offspring of her grandfather and father by screaming "OOOOOOOH, CARS!!!" when the local Camaro club drove by.  She loved the dogs and the horses but wasn't sure about the wailing firetrucks and police cars.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh I'm sorry ladies...I've been at work and not thought about coming onto update you about this...sorrrrrry...*smacks my own hand*...but thank you so much for your concern *Karen* *Georgia , Rose and JJ..*.I'm afraid I have nothing to relate because basically it was a hospital Crock Up..they didn't even have the results of the MRI scan from the other hospital yet...so long story short, I've been given a second appointment to see the consultant next Friday which is the earliest they could fit me in...as an ''overbooker''...so again I'll have to arrange time off work, and yet another week of worry and pain!!

However...the good news is that finally the letter with  my appointment for the MRI scan for my Spine has _finally_ arrived.. it was waiting when I got home this evening...so that's on Monday 21st...at yet another hospital..and yet another afternoon to have to take off work...sheesh..with all that radiation and time off work..I wonder if anyone will be employing a Glowing Hobo next year ...


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 5, 2015)

Holly...Glad things are getting sorted....lol...no need to smack yourself.  glowing hobo? You may start a trend.

:goodone:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 5, 2015)

I dunno, Karen. If Hollydolly smacks her hand hard enough, maybe she'll forget about the pain in her back...at least momentarily Geez, what else can they muck up? Wait. I won't ask because there's just no telling. Glad you finally got the go-ahead for the MRI, even if it does mean another hospital and more time off work.

BTW, will you get Christmas Day off? Christmas Eve?


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 5, 2015)

Thinking of you Holly. Nothing special today except my favorite library used shelves. Had to make two trips to my car plus a cart for books I was donating back. Did I mention I REALLY like to read? One was a hardcover of "Unbroken", my Dad said it is awesome.


----------



## imp (Dec 5, 2015)

Every day in my existence, progressing forward, is emblazoned on my mind as one more which can never, ever, again be  experienced. Each sunset represents one more which might never be comparably seen again. 

The Solstices, is it, representing the shortest and longest days of the year, are by me, anyway, avidly watched for any unusual difference which I may never witness again. Each setting sun represents one sunset never again to be witnessed. 

My wife says I'm nuts.   imp


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 5, 2015)

What is wrong with living in the moment? It is the only one we have.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2015)

Good Morning to my friends...and hope you all have a peaceful Sunday...

Gale force winds have been gusting here in the south for the last few days, but very little rain...however the North of England and the Scottish borders  is currently  being battered by Hurricane desmond, and lots of homes have been destroyed by burst riverbanks , and lots of damage caused by falling trees and broken buildings. Must be horrendously traumatising to see your home and all of your belongings destroyed completely in an instant.. 

Anyway not doing much today, just resting after a very hard long day yesterday...in an attempt to be less sore  to face to workhouse again tomorrow morning...oooh the things we do to keep our minds and bodies oiled..*sheesh* LOL.. 

Yes Georgia in Answer to  your question chikadee , I'm working Christmas Eve, and  off Christmas day...and I'm also working NYE as well.., I'm going to try and negotiate Christmas Eve off., I  might be lucky...but I definitely will have to work New Years Eve.. 

Hubs has gone to the farmshop for me to get some Organic meat and veggies, and then he'll go pick up the dry goods from the supermarket on the way home...so today I can just veg in front of some Trash tv..and catch up with the forums.. 

  Enjoy your day folks...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Thinking of you Holly. Nothing special today except my favorite library used shelves. Had to make two trips to my car plus a cart for books I was donating back. Did I mention I REALLY like to read? One was a hardcover of "Unbroken", my Dad said it is awesome.




Fur,  I'm an avid reader too but almost always Non fiction.... however  I have a brand new copy of ''Unbroken''...I bought it after reading the excellent reviews about it ...but try as I might I just cannot get into it...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2015)

Holly sorry to hear another long wait! I pray it eases up for you during the wait my friend.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2015)

Bless you Rose..but only until friday, so not too long for those results ...and then the following Monday 21st I have finally got my MRI scan for my back...that's taken 5 whole months since I had my accident..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm crossing my fingers for you that you can manage to get Christmas Eve off, too. As for me? I have every day off, but it wasn't always so. If there were clients whose regular day fell on a holiday and they weren't going to be home, their houses got cleaned. Ugh. How did I ever do it?

Hollydolly, do you buy your books for Kindle or do you buy "real" books with pages?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2015)

I remember Georgia...you were always racing around and cleaning...it used to make me feel exhausted LOL.

Yep Real books for me..I've deliberately dug my heels in over the years  against electronic reading devices even tho' I travel a lot and it would make sense, but I just like the feel and smell of real books...and always they are Hardbacks....butttttt....I've given in, and I've accepted an offer from my daughter to buy me the Kindle Paperwhite for Christmas...so although I know for sure I won't enjoy it like a HB book...it may be  more useful when I'm travelling


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 6, 2015)

Whatsisname, The Father of My Children, says one of the advantages of using a Kindle is that you can eat an ice cream cone while reading, and another is that if the doorbell rings, you can answer it without putting your book down and losing your place. LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2015)

LOL>... well that's always a bonus... :rofl:


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm old school, I want real books, not a screen to read. But my daughter is making me batty this weekend. She doesn't have a regular filter on speech or social cues so she chatters...non-stop...always talking and wanting attention. My son is on a trip so I'm on my own with her. When he's here he'll give me a break and shoo her upstairs to give me some peace. I keep trying to hide and she keeps finding me...rahhhhh


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2015)

I had a restful day yesterday...and for the first time in Months actually managed 8 hours sleep last night...wooohoooooo!!! :goodone: just getting ready to leave for work now..it's still pitch dark out there, but at least the rain and the 80MPH winds have stopped...tomorrow I'm working from home, and today should only be 9 hours.!


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 7, 2015)

I love buying books on my iPad ...but I understand enjoying a "real" book. Glad you got some rest, Holly.  We had a perfectly peaceful day and later took the baby out for a walk . She's our little sunshine for sure


----------



## Linda (Dec 7, 2015)

I enjoyed reading everyone's posts from the last few days.  Fur and Holly, my youngest son read Unbroken a year or two ago and said it was one of the best books he's ever read.  I bought the movie when it came to DVD but did not watch it.  I just won't read or watch something that I know will make me sad, even if it does have an uplifting ending.  Everyone in the family is kind and tells me if anything has child or animal abuse, torture or graphic murders in it.

I'm here helping out at my daughter's after her surgery and so far about all I've had to do is keep her dog from sitting on her.    He is a sweet pug and loves his family.  After a day or two he learned he could just sit next to her in the living room.  She has one of those big comfy sectionals that you can sit on and have your legs stretched out in front of you or sleep on.  I'm glad she and her husband have been sleeping on it or I'd have been alone down stairs all night and I don't want to tell them I am a chicken.   I think my husband will come down today or tomorrow.  Today is his 71st BD so the kids are hoping he comes down for that.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi Linda, I'm the same as you I can't watch anything with torture, or abuse of any kind...I really can't bear it. I don't want to hear about it either from anyone. People come into work and start to talk about a particularly gory film, and I have to walk out of the room..I just don't want to hear it, it makes me sick to my stomach, literally.

As someone who was severely  abused as a child, I cannot imagine how anyone want to watch stuff like that in the name of entertainment..that's my own opinion of course , however I fully realise  , that if it was _never_ shown..then these things would always be kept hidden from society and and therefore in many ways we'd become silent  enablers to the abusers..Rock and a hard place unfortunately, so sadly these things have to be brought to public attention by means of film, Tv or books  but certainly I don't want to relive anything like that, and I wouldn't imagine anyone who has suffered abuse of any type would want to watch or read about it either. 


On a lighter note...Happy Birthday to your O/H...and I hope your daughter is recovering well from her surgery..


----------



## jujube (Dec 7, 2015)

Bad day, bad day.  Got the results back from my _small nerve _biopsy and whoopee....the small nerves in the lower legs are "diminished" and "depressed" (well, join the crowd) - "early evolving small fiber neuropathy".  Got a prescription and went to fill it - $165 for one month (my Part D won't cover it).  I've filed an appeal with my pharmacy provider but I'm pretty sure they won't back down.  

Tomorrow's the visit to the cardiologist to get the results from the two days of testing.  Just can't wait to see what happens there......

AND I have to babysit most of the day.  With a sick 2 1/2 year old.  Who is extremely cranky.  I can foresee that "Frozen" will be playing on TV repeatedly.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2015)

OMG!!! Yup that's a *BAD , BAD *day you're having JJ.....no getting around that! sorry to hear about your expensive diagnosis..what happens if they don't..do you really have to find £165 ..is that just for one month...or will it be monthly? 


Wishing you everything you wish for yourself tomorrow...I really do hope you get the best result you could hope for from the Cardiologist ..


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 7, 2015)

Cattle call interview for Monday...but full time nearby and maybe the degree and car will get me a bit ahead of the pack. I'm getting ready to post an ad " Will bull**** for food!". You can't believe the applications these days. Piddling little positions, most part time and you'd think they want a rocket scientist.


----------



## jujube (Dec 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> OMG!!! Yup that's a *BAD , BAD *day you're having JJ.....no getting around that! sorry to hear about your expensive diagnosis..what happens if they don't..do you really have to find £165 ..is that just for one month...or will it be monthly?
> 
> 
> Wishing you everything you wish for yourself tomorrow...I really do hope you get the best result you could hope for from the Cardiologist ..



Oh, that would be $165 MONTHLY.  Like THAT'S going to happen.


----------



## Linda (Dec 7, 2015)

Jujube, I'm sorry about your bad news health wise and also that $165 a month.  That is a LOT of money to have to come up with every month!   Did you ask if there is something cheaper that would work just as well?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 8, 2015)

jujube...check for online coupons! ALWAYS check for online coupons. Google the name of the meds..."xxxx coupons"


----------



## jujube (Dec 9, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> jujube...check for online coupons! ALWAYS check for online coupons. Google the name of the meds..."xxxx coupons"



Yeah, I did.  That's WITH the coupon.   I'm seeing another neurologist on Friday.  Maybe he'll come up with something else.  Whatever.  

At least the cardiology tests weren't too bad.  He asked me if I planned to train for marathons.  We had a good laugh.  My heart function is good enough for about anything but serious running.  No problem....this old broad doesn't do serious running.  Not even for shoe sales at the mall.  The valves leak a bit but then so does my car, so we're a good match.  The heart's a little thick, but then so am I.   So, no marathons and no heavy hiking above 9,000 feet (dangnabbit.....I was really looking forward to that, too - snort...)

I just want to live long enough to be a burden to my offspring.  I'm really looking forward to it - lol.


----------



## Linda (Dec 13, 2015)

How is everyone doing?  I'm doing pretty well.  Still down in So California at my daughter's.  She is recovering well from her surgery and we are going home Weds I think.  I get a lot more walking in down here than I do at home so, for the most part, my legs don't hurt as much.   She lives where there are sidewalks and also lots of stores and malls nearby.   My husband doesn't like being away from home as much as I do.  He misses his projects and my brother.  My brother and he talk on the phone every day.  Mostly about what all the cats are doing.  My brother feeds the outdoor cats by his place and so they follow him around wherever he goes on the property.  It's pretty funny to see.  He takes care of the one outdoor dog we have and the other 2 are here with us.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2015)

Good Morning Linda..and everyone 

I'm just getting ready to leave for work, so just popping in quickly to say Hi....glad to hear your daughter is recovering well Linda...

yesterday I got my My new Kindle Paperwhite which my daughter sent me for Christmas, with a gorgeous Parisian retro case as well...I';ve never had a Kindle, always couldn't make my mind up about having one because I prefer the feel of real books...but I've already downloaded my first book, and I've got the kindle in my bag to take with me to work..  Also got my New IPad Air 2 from hubs this week...and I went online and chose a really lovely real leather cover for it in a beautiful cognac colour , which should be arriving on Wednesday...so I've got My desktop Mac...my Lappy..my Iphone ...now the Kindle , and the Ipad Air 2...and my husband is calling me Gloria Gadget..LOL...


Must dash, already running late.. ...laters all..have a good day whatever you're doing!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 14, 2015)

I'll have to get back to you, Gloria Gadget. My day has only started so can't tell you how it was


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi everybody...happy Monday . Linda...glad you're having a nice visit,,,enjoy your "away" time.  Holly, your new Kindle and case sound lovely.  Yay.  Very thoughtful daughter you have. .   My Sunday was very nice.  We went to visit friends and had dinner out.  It rained like crazy and I loved it..we so need the rain.  

Hope everyone has a good new week.  I love December and the decorations everywhere are awesome.
I'm still waiting on the newspaper...lol...lady of leisure here...hot chocolate anyone?

:sunshine:


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 14, 2015)

Went to the big mall Sunday at 11am for xmas shopping,took one look at the parking lot then immediately went home to watch some football.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 14, 2015)

Today is Fur's cattle call interview. Are we all thinking positive thoughts?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2015)

Heyyy everyone...

_Gloria_ is back from the world of work and Christmas shopper traffic madness...OMG!!! the traffic on the way home tonight..it took me an hour and a 1/4  to drive 5 miles which usually only takes me 15 minutes max... OK for you guys with your Automatics but most of here still drive 'stick shift'...so inching forward for 5 miles with one foot on the gas and the other on the clutch was agony...  by the time I parked up at home, I was limping when I got out of the car..and walked up to the house..

Karen...have you got one of those Hot chocolate's for me pleaaase.. 

Oh after living in the most Arid part of Southern Spain for many years I know what it's like to desperately want rain so much that you can just dance around in it, and thank the God of water.. LOL..

 Hi..Georgia...what have  I missed?...what's a 'cattle call'?  ...I presume Fur is having an interview for a new job...but exactly what for...and yes....I absolutely hope she's successful..and if you're reading thsi Fur...please let us know..I would have had everything crossed for you today If I'd known.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay Holly...nice steaming mug of Hot Chocolate with mini marshmallows and whipped cream...on the side..lol. Sorry your ride home was such a mind numbing slow one.  Traffic is scary slow this time of year...and a stick shift..wow.  I used to zip around San Francisco in a VW bug with a stick shift...just praying the brakes held on the hills...lol

hope Fur's cattle call interview went well..hang in there girl.  Have some Hot Chocolate 

:glittered:


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2015)

OOOh thankeee m'lady,...this hot choccie is the best I've ever tasted... don't want to appear greedy or nuttin'...but I don't s'pose I could trouble you for some Churros? 


Oooh I had a  V dub years ago...and the gear changer was on the steering wheel...I could never get used to that...

My o/h has an automatic...but most of us in the Uk still drive manual gears.. and tbh I'm not keen on automatics. I rented one a couple of months ago in Spain..brand new this years 16 valve model ..and it was so underpowered, I couldn't get it up steep  mountain roads without changing it into Manual...waste of time LOL


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 15, 2015)

jujube said:


> Bad day, bad day.  Got the results back from my _small nerve _biopsy and whoopee....the small nerves in the lower legs are "diminished" and "depressed" (well, join the crowd) - "early evolving small fiber neuropathy".  Got a prescription and went to fill it - $165 for one month (my Part D won't cover it).  I've filed an appeal with my pharmacy provider but I'm pretty sure they won't back down.
> 
> Tomorrow's the visit to the cardiologist to get the results from the two days of testing.  Just can't wait to see what happens there......
> 
> AND I have to babysit most of the day.  With a sick 2 1/2 year old.  Who is extremely cranky.  I can foresee that "Frozen" will be playing on TV repeatedly.



Could you check with your doc and see if there's a cheaper medicine that would do just as well?


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 15, 2015)

My day wasn't so bad -- well, after I spent over an hour scraping and chipping snow and ice off my car, that is.  I should have gone out and done it yesterday, but nooooo, that would have been too sensible.  So it melted a little bit yesterday and then froze solid overnight, of course. YUCK!


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 15, 2015)

That hot chocolate looks amazing, Holly I love the tea cup..gorgeous.  Today was a gooood day.  It was cold, but bright with sunshine. We went out for breakfast and then braved the crowds for a bit of Christmas shopping. I honestly didn't mind at all.  I picked up some gifts and Christmas cards.

Hubby made a lovely fire and I finished off the Christmas cards.  I like writing personal notes or letters with them and I enjoyed that.  A neighbor gave us a bag of the sweetest, juiciest oranges from her tree and I've had two today...yum!  I love the fragrance of citrus too..and I'm lucky to have neighbors with lemon and orange trees..lol.

Butterfly...sorry you had to scrape snow and ice..no fun for sure, but glad your day went well. Jujube, I hope they can give you more affordable medication and get you feeling better soon.

Stay warm, everyone.

:glitter-heart:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 16, 2015)

My day yesterday was, um, not bad at all. I had stuff to do all day. Nuther busy day today. I like busy


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2015)

I had a busy day too. Power washed my driveway, fixed my bike tire and picked up a few groceries. It got so hot, 88, in the afternoon that I spent rest of day in the house and the A/C.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 17, 2015)

Looks like only three of us had a day yesterday...good or bad!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 17, 2015)

I  took sweet Bonnie for her walk, despite the cold temperatures and wind.  I cut it short, though, because my face felt like it was turning to ice.  That was my only foray out into the world today.   I wish it would warm up just a tad here -- at least enough to melt the ice and snow that's still here in places.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 18, 2015)

Had a great day and got lots done.  I am down to only a few items on the Christmas "to do" list.  It's really not a very long one.  I'll be baking cookies this weekend...Oatmeal Scotchies and Snickerdoodles...and day before Christmas Eve..two pecan pies. We had dinner out.  I had the best mushroom omelette and fresh fruit.  

Warm hellos to to my cold fellow posters on this board...Butterfly, I know your sweet baby was happy to get even part of a walk .  Our weather was in the 50's here and my baby had on her red Christmas sweater when we took her out for a stroll.  The wind was cold though.

Have a nice Friday everyone.

:glitter-heart:


----------



## Linda (Dec 18, 2015)

We were busy today too so I still haven't unpacked.  We visited our x-daughter-in-law and our grandson, his new wife and our other grandson was over there visiting too.  She lives about 35 miles from us and has taken the month off work as she had a large fibroid tumor removed.  We had a nice visit and she said she'll come over for New Years, our son, (her X )and our son's new wife will also be here but that'll be fine.  Our son and my brother will deep pit something.  So once again I'm exhausted and there is a lot I should be doing around here.  I thought I'd get to spend the week end at home but now my brother has to go help his son tomorrow and so can't go with my husband to a city up north where he's going to buy some old car part.  He said he didn't mind going alone but I don't want him going out to see someone who had an ad on Craigslist by himself.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 19, 2015)

Linda..sounds like you've had your hands full.  I understand not wanting to let your husband go alone for anything from Craig's List. I baked my cookies...put them into zip locks..except for a few..,haha..and into the freezer for Christmas Day.  My cousins daughter stopped by with a big gift bag..she gave me a teddy bear that says what you say when you squeeze it's paw...lol. My dog went crazy.  She's a character!  I love her crazy gifts.

have a nice weekend everyone.

:glitter-heart::glitter-heart::bounce:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey! Where has everybody gone? Nobody here since the 19th and the thread was buried so far down on the second page that I had to hunt it! Where's Hollydolly? I. WANT. HOLLYDOLLY.


----------



## grannyjo (Dec 22, 2015)

Resting today.  Tomorrow,  Christmas Eve,  I will be helping out at the volunteer shop to hand out those last Christmas parcels that those who would not have a Merry Christmas without.  We've been doing that for the past week.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 22, 2015)

Good news was finding one more letter for Mr. Baby's gift. I got wooden letters from Target and custom painted each one. Then looked at one of the registries...I had heard they had one more name for him. We have so many Richards in the family it gets confusing sometimes. They came up with Ardel...I certainly never heard of it but it's all good. So I found the last A yesterday and will have it done just in time.
Something it reminds me of a family story...hey, they could name him Green Hefty Bag Ramirez and he's still my little snugglekins...but I had a nephew born in the late 70's. His parents name him Nile. More common now but at the time unusual. My aunt refused to accept the name Nile. Even into adulthood she called him "Boy". Even to the end of her life he was Boy...so ridiculous thinking about it now.


----------



## Waterlilly (Dec 22, 2015)

Better day today. Had to take one of our senior rescues to the vet yesterday. Poor thing is totally blind and now needs drops twice a day in her eyes. Mickey Sue is a Pekingese and and can have quite the attitude. She's coping but gets mad at mama about those drops!  All the big projects are done to our new home (thank goodness), now we need to tighten the ole belt and learn to live on retirement. We do love it here on Florida's Nature Coast!


----------



## jujube (Dec 22, 2015)

My day was great!  I picked up my granddaughter from the airport this morning and spent half the day with her before she took off for her dad's house.  It was so great getting to see her looking so good after the hard time she has been having with her pregnancy.  She looks so cute......tall, skinny and the sweetest little belly.  My great-granddaughter-to-be kicked me several times.  I think she wants to come out and play with Meemaw, but we'd like her to stay in there for at least two more months and preferably three.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 22, 2015)

Great hearing everyone's news. . My day was very good.  We did some last minute shopping and had lunch out.  It was a sunny, but windy day.  Took the baby for a walk (our little dog).  I think everything is done.  I will bake two pecan pies tomorrow.  Easy, Peasy..  

Waterlily...I was raised with two Pekingese dogs..and your comments about Mickey Sue made me smile. Pee Wee was the runt of the litter, but he tried so hard...with his little bow-legged strut..to intimidate this gorgeous, huge collie from next door.  It never worked ..but Pee Wee thought he was a lion anyway. 

:lol:


----------



## Linda (Dec 23, 2015)

I just read all the latest posts.  I've been too busy to get on here much today.  Our 21 year old grandson has been here for a couple days and just went home (about an hour further up the mt) a couple hours ago.  I'm so tired I can't think.  I'll be back tomorrow, everyone take care.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 23, 2015)

Good morning. Fur, I had an uncle named Ardel. Maybe it's an old-fashioned name from way back...he was born in 1903...his first son was named after him and so was his first son's first son.

Yesterday I caved and baked another four dozen of the cookies that got eaten already. I swear the whole bunch of them across the hall practice sad-looking faces in hopes that I'll feel sorry for them and turn the oven on again

Still no Hollydolly. I'm gonna track her down one way or another!


----------



## Linda (Dec 24, 2015)

Georgia, did you ever track down Hollydolly?  Maybe she's real busy, I hope she's OK.  

I sat out at the fire pit for an hour or so tonight with the 2 guys.  They sit out there with a fire almost every night that we aren't under drought conditions.  Just like a couple of hobos.  That's why we seldom get to watch TV at night I guess.  It makes the dogs and cats happy to sit out there with them though.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 24, 2015)

No drought here, Linda. We have flood watches and warnings all over the state, some very close to home.

Never did track Holldolly down. I seem to remember that she said she has Christmas Eve off so she's gotta be around here somewhere...


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 24, 2015)

Wow..cold here.  We had a fire in the fireplace and I made hot chocolate this morning.  . Nice to see you Linda and Georgia.  I'm ready for Christmas...going to do some deviled eggs to take to my mom's later.  I hope everyone has a good day and stays warm. No counting calories today...lol..I'm going to enjoy every bite!

:glitter-heart::wiggle::winter1:epper:


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 24, 2015)

Today will be difficult.  Meeting with a cantor at a nearby temple to discuss the service and burial of my father-in-law, who passed away on Tuesday.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 24, 2015)

I am so sorry for your family's loss, Bob.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 24, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> Today will be difficult.  Meeting with a cantor at a nearby temple to discuss the service and burial of my father-in-law, who passed away on Tuesday.



What a hard task, Bob. I pray you will find comfort in your faith and know others are thinking about you.  I sure am, and sorry for your heartache and loss.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 24, 2015)

My heart goes out to you and your wife Bob. Such a heartbreaking time for you both. Hugs.


----------



## Pam (Dec 24, 2015)

My sincere condolences, Bob.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 24, 2015)

Bobw, so sorry to read of your loss. A tough time to be sure. Are you in MA and your MIL in FL?

I just checked and Hollydolly hasn't posted since the 22nd. I'm starting to worry.


----------



## Linda (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm sorry Bob, this will be a tough time for you and your family.  My condolences.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks for the condolences everyone.  We met with the cantor, a lovely man for about 90 minutes and it was very therapeutic to tell him about my father-in-law.  My wife is taking this pretty hard, even though her dad's passing was in some respects a blessing (his Alzheimer's disease was progressing more rapidly of late), the fact that the man we knew and loved is now gone still hurts.  Today will be spent preparing some remarks for tomorrow's service.  It will be good to have this behind us.  Again, my thanks for the condolences and warm thoughts.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 25, 2015)

Bob, so sorry for your loss.  My condolences.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 26, 2015)

I've been up about two hours, taking all 'the stuff' down and outa here......next year grandma is going to rebel.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 26, 2015)

So glad the racing around is done for another year (or at least until next September when the run-up to Christmas starts again).

Lucky me, Jackie. Since I didn't put up any decorations, I don't have any to take down. I'm considering the possibility of dusting and vacuuming but don't want to rush into it.

Everything left in the stores having to do with Christmas is probably discounted big time so there will be more shelf space for Valentine's Day. And Easter. I'm not going to venture out to see, though, mostly because I don't care

The sun is out this morning. Yippee! It might not rain today and maybe not even tomorrow.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 26, 2015)

Christmas Day was just perfect..quiet and relaxing. . Decorations were minimal and will stay til New Year's.  I did shop online this morning for a new mattress pad and a new shower curtain and rings.  I'm kind of redoing one of the bathrooms.  I am making a list of things to get done...lol. I need to dejunk the closets... It's ongoing.


----------



## Linda (Dec 26, 2015)

Today we went over to a city about 35 miles from us for our xDIL's BD lunch.  Her BD is actually tomorrow , I forgot to ask what they are doing then.  My grandson's new wife made vegetarian lasagna and a homemade ice cream cake.  She told me she is a chef and she sure is!   She said she makes up most of her own recipes.  The kids just moved down from up north to finish college while living with his mom so I hope they all get along together.  So far it seems like they are.  

Then we went to a 99 cent store as someone said my husband he could find strong reading glasses in there.  So while he was looking around the store one of my knees (both my knees give me trouble sometimes) decided to go out and really hurt me.  I had to lean up against some sort of a refrigerator by the check out stand full of drinks and pretend nothing was wrong for about 5 minutes.  I was so afraid someone would come along and want to open the door and get a drink.  When my husband finally came up there he said "Oh, I'll run out to the truck and get your cane".  "Do it and die" I said.  I'm just not ready to use a cane in public.  This was one of my roughest days ever as far as my knees go.  I held on his arm but then it just hurt too much to lift my foot so I sort of scooted along hanging on him and for the first time ever in my life, I didn't invite a lady in a scooter to go ahead of me in line.  I just figured, dang, lady you have that cool scooter you can wait your turn.    I didn't say it, I just thought it.   I'm feeling better now, these things just come and go.  I'm sure many of you have the same problems.  Anyway, I had a pretty good day and I'm glad I will probably just get to stay home tomorrow.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 26, 2015)

Linda said:


> Today we went over to a city about 35 miles from us for our xDIL's BD lunch.  Her BD is actually tomorrow , I forgot to ask what they are doing then.  My grandson's new wife made vegetarian lasagna and a homemade ice cream cake.  She told me she is a chef and she sure is!   She said she makes up most of her own recipes.  The kids just moved down from up north to finish college while living with his mom so I hope they all get along together.  So far it seems like they are.
> 
> Then we went to a 99 cent store as someone said my husband he could find strong reading glasses in there.  So while he was looking around the store one of my knees (both my knees give me trouble sometimes) decided to go out and really hurt me.  I had to lean up against some sort of a refrigerator by the check out stand full of drinks and pretend nothing was wrong for about 5 minutes.  I was so afraid someone would come along and want to open the door and get a drink.  When my husband finally came up there he said "Oh, I'll run out to the truck and get your cane".  "Do it and die" I said.  I'm just not ready to use a cane in public.  This was one of my roughest days ever as far as my knees go.  I held on his arm but then it just hurt too much to lift my foot so I sort of scooted along hanging on him and for the first time ever in my life, I didn't invite a lady in a scooter to go ahead of me in line.  I just figured, dang, lady you have that cool scooter you can wait your turn.    I didn't say it, I just thought it.   I'm feeling better now, these things just come and go.  I'm sure many of you have the same problems.  Anyway, I had a pretty good day and I'm glad I will probably just get to stay home tomorrow.



Linda, I can imagine how you felt.  Back when I was waiting my date to get my hips replaced, and was using TWO canes, my son and I were in a store looking for a recliner for me and I suddenly realized it was physically impossible for me to take another step and I was in a huge amount of pain.  I didn't know what I was going to do to get out of that store.  Well, he just picked me up and carried me like a child out of that store and put me in the truck.  It was a little embarrassing, but I was so grateful he could do that -- otherwise I do not know what I would have done because I could not bear the weight of a step.  He had to carry me into my house, too. Needless to stay, that was my last venture into a store without a wheelchair until after surgery.  Now I zip around and do whatever I want.  I'll never forget that moment when I felt completely helpless.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 26, 2015)

Snowing here today and I'm having the holiday blues, I guess.  I couldn't take my Bonnie out for a walk, even.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 27, 2015)

Husband didn't want to go to mass this morning since he went on xmas (and I went with him).  We went for a bike ride to lunch and to stop at a Buddhist Pagoda and Temple that we hadn't gone to yet.  It does get really hot riding those bikes when the breeze stops and/or no clouds.  

There is a rum distillery we ride past often and said we'd stop one day for a tour and samples.  What a disappointment.  It's a self-guided tour that takes 5 minutes, and there are no samples.  You can go to their bar/restaurant and order their rum if you want.  We left. Instead we stopped at a cafe for a beer that's at the top of a hill that's tough to climb on the bikes.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2015)

Helllo to my friends...and particularly(( Georgia)), who sent the hounds out looking for me, .just been very busy at work leading up to Christmas...and it's taken me the last 3 days to kinda wind down, and although I wasn't due to go back  back to work until Tuesday I had a call yesterday asking if I could go in and sort out some issues tomorrow ( Monday) ..but it's not too bad because I'll have Tuesday off instead.

Christmas here was very quiet, the weather has been very poor which is unusual here in the South where December is usually Very sunny, even if we have snow, but the whole of December has been rainy and very windy so no getting out and about taking December pictures as I would usually do at this time of year, and on top of which Hubs has been quite poorly after a Cyst burst in the side of his head and became seriously infected *after  *the doctor had lanced it and stitched the surrounding area...so now he's on a raft of antibiotics, and he can't drink alcohol, so it's not doing great things for his mood .

I managed to get a lot of cooking done for the freezer while I've been off this last few days..which is always something I rarely have time for..and today if the rain stops we're going out for lunch at the pub...but it's almost 9.20am and it's soo gloomy and drab it's actually still *dark!!!*! outside mg1:

*Linda* sorry to hear about the pain in your knees, I know what you mean about the cane...I have 3 now..very pretty tri-fold floral ones which I keep..one upstairs one down, and one in the car...for when my back goes out and I need to try and hold myself up...but like you I find it embarassing to use them in public, so only when it's absolutely necessary do I actually use them. 

Georgia...I'm the same as you chica...I only put a few decorations on the Mantel this year..didn't have time nor inclination to put a tree up..or  anything else...so they can all come off in about 10 minutes after New Year.


Have a good Sunday folks....


----------



## Linda (Dec 27, 2015)

Linda, I can imagine how you felt.  Back when I was waiting my date to  get my hips replaced, and was using TWO canes, my son and I were in a  store looking for a recliner for me and I suddenly realized it was  physically impossible for me to take another step and I was in a huge  amount of pain.  I didn't know what I was going to do to get out of that  store.  Well, he just picked me up and carried me like a child out of  that store and put me in the truck.  It was a little embarrassing, but I  was so grateful he could do that -- otherwise I do not know what I  would have done because I could not bear the weight of a step.  He had  to carry me into my house, too. Needless to stay, that was my last  venture into a store without a wheelchair until after surgery.  Now I  zip around and do whatever I want.  I'll never forget that moment when I  felt completely helpless.
Wow Butterfly, that was quite an experience you had there.   I'm glad your son could carry you back to the truck.  My husband had a hernia operation about a year ago so I'd hate to have him try to carry me.  It's encouraging to hear how well you are doing now.  Zipping around!  I look at my brother who is 6 years older than I am and I see us having a lot of the same health issues.  He just had a hip replacement but he has 2 bad knees and shoulder surgery coming up so he still uses a cane and sometimes 2 around here.  Which I find cute as there are usually several cats following him around.  

I shouldn't be on the forum much today.  I have a lot of chores to get done and I'm moving slow.  Everyone have a nice day.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2015)

Had a fairly eclectic day today......was supposed to be off work until Tuesday, that changed to Monday , and then today I realised I had to go into the office to collect some paperwork and get some stuff printed before tomorrow, so hubs came with me and I picked them up and brought them all home to print out.....couldn't believe just how packed the town centre was still with all the Bargain hunters...took us quite a while to find a parking space.

Been raining all day...so we went for lunch at the pub straight after I'd collected my stuff.., also thought the pubs would be full but no..lo and behold everyone was clearly shopping for all they were worth so we got a table immediately without waiting. ..and the pub had hardly anyone there, lovely and quiet lunch.

Got home about 6pm to find that something I'd ordered from Amazon just last night had arrived and was with my neighbour...and that was without Prime...brilliantly  quick.  I do actually refuse to pay for Amazon Prime because 9 times out of 10 things arrive just as quickly without the expense of paying for next day delivery and also free P&P.  Still waiting for a few more things to come, so hopefully they'll get here in the next day or 2.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello everyone.  Linda..ouch ouch on the store trip.  That's no pain to mess with for sure. Holly..hope hubs is on the mend and kicks that nasty infection.  Those who are packing away decorations have my sympathy..I didn't put much out but it's up til New Year's.  We've had cold weather..but lots of sunshine. We walked the baby quite a while today.  We were out and about a lot yesterday...but today no thanks.  We have a fire in the fireplace..hubby watching some Clint Eastwood movie..lol..and me and the baby are watching QVC in the bedroom...I'm just amusing myself with half an hour of Dooney and Bourke purses.  

I love this week between Christmas and New Years.  I'm not sure why.  I do focus in on the small joys which really..to me..are the big ones.  I have a chicken roasting in the oven with fresh lemon and garlic..and smells yum.  I love the aroma of fresh lemon.  I have fresh tomatoes and greens for a nice salad.  Easy cooking 

Georgia, a special shout out to you . Always nice to see you on the board :rose: waves to everyone on the board.  I love hearing from you all here.  Have a peaceful afternoon, night, whatever .

:wiggle::glitter-heart:


----------



## Linda (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks Karen99, your chicken sounds good.  We love lemon on it too.  Holly, after all the work you've been doing, I don't blame you for going to the pub and I'd probably be going for more than lunch.   I got side tracked and took a nap today so now at 5 pm I have to do some of the things I was going to do today.  Since we have people coming over on the 31st I can't be as lazy this week as I would like to be.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2015)

Good Morning my lovelies...






7am...dark and Cold....and I'm just getting ready to leave for work...

Karen, sounds like you're living a day of perfect domestic southern belle bliss.....:rofl1:...seriously, it sounds like a nice restful day..thanks for asking about my o/h...yes he's responding to the meds, so hopefully this time they'll work!!

Linda..thanks chikadeee...yes believe me, sometimes I do wish I wasn't teetotal and could drink some of my woes and weariness away..but alas..I hate the tatse...probably a good thing really..

Have a good day folks..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 28, 2015)

Poor pitiful me! I think I'm getting a cold. (Insert dreary music here.)

It's still much too warm here with more rain predicted for most of the week. Can we please be done with the rain now?


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 28, 2015)

We buried my father-in-law yesterday, then spent the day at my sister-in-law's home with friends and relatives.  Today I woke from a poor night's sleep and have to go to the dentist.  Not the best way to start the day.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 28, 2015)

Bob, what a terrible time to have a dentist appt. I hope it goes well. Again, my condolences for your loss.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 28, 2015)

Tea and coffee and a treat!  Hi everyone .  I'm just waking but it's cooold outside..28F.  Lol Holly..yes a bit of domestic bliss here.  Today I'm going out to lunch with a friend..most likely sushi.  I bought this Key Lime Sparkling Water and I really love it.  I'm going to buy more!  I usually just drink plain water. Hey, it's all about the small joys...lol

Bob..I hope the dental appt is easy. I'm the type who dreads all medical appts.  Georgia..hope you're wrong about that cold and feel better.  Holly, glad your o/h is better and also that your workday goes smooth as buttah. . i hope everyone has a good day...Linda..how is your New Years part prep going?  Don't you work too hard now. 

:yawning: I'm feelin' lazy!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 30, 2015)

My cold was already better yesterday...maybe Cold-Eeze really does work. It's only walloping doses of magnesium, I think, but if it works I'm all for it. I still have cold symptoms but not anywhere near how I usually feel with a cold. 

Hollydolly...working New Year's Eve and off New Year's? I hope you get at least one of the days off!


----------



## Linda (Jan 12, 2016)

Georgia, I see you use those health teas too.  I am so glad they are now available in our local Wal-mart.  I keep most kinds on hand.  My favorite is Throat Coat, the one with licorice.  They have Breath Easy, Gypsy Cold Remedy, Colds PM and several others.  I'm probably not remembering some of these names correctly but there's no need for me to go all the way to the kitchen and to get it right.  The cutest name of any of the teas is "Smooth Move" and yes, it's for just what it sounds like. 

I wish they had a tea called "Knee pain".  The Dr wants me to go on Celebrex for 2 weeks and then if it doesn't help she might give me the shot.  I just looked up the possible side effects of Celebrex and I'm not sure I even want to take it.  I wonder if others look up the side effects of drugs and then decide not to take them?

I'm glad the dr visit is out of the way now and I can just be a regular person tomorrow.


----------



## Gail.S (Jan 12, 2016)

My morning has been all about housework but this afternoon I plan to see the Revenant. Here in my neck of the woods it is partly cloudy and 37 degrees. My phone app keeps sending alerts about snow shower but obviously with more sun than clouds and almost forty degrees that's not likely to happen.


----------



## Linda (Jan 13, 2016)

Gail S. how was Revenant?


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 13, 2016)

I'll be babysitting again today. Yesterday my oldest grandkid and I finally took down the Christmas decorations. Glad to have it all packed up....less clutter!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2016)

Today I go to the doctor for more meds for my infected tooth. Still haven't got all the funds together to have them all removed and replaced with dentures. When possible, I will have this tooth pulled. Small potatoes, except when you have the level of 

dental trauma I do. Not a phobia, as my therapist sternly reminds me. Sadly, childhood experiences make this inevitable. I am
terrified, as much of losing it in front of a strange dentist, as facing my fear. I have no one in my life who lives close enough to 

walk me through it. Ooh, it will be PTSD hell. I shall need sedatives to get me through it. I want to run away from home. Eek.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2016)

Can't believe how time flies and I don't get back to visit this thread...

Georgia...just don't really get much time lately, work has been so hectic and a few medical probs means that more often than not I'm at hopsital appointments on my day off...as was the case last friday...and in an hour I will be at the hospital for yet a different problem, to see my back surgeon about p[ossibly more surgery. Can't really see the point in it tbh..not on the immedaite horizon anyway, because although the double herniated discs spasm like hell most days..I have got it under relative control..and after I have the surgery it actually makes it worse for about 3 or 4 months before it improves..and that means taking time off work. ..so we'll see what he says today and which direction he think will be best.

In the meantime..last friday I was diagnosed with a serious condition which they can only hope to 'control' but they can't cure...I won't go into detail, not looking for sympathy...but they took bloods while I was there as well , and I'm someone who is very used to bloods being taken, ''walk in the park'..never a bruise...but loooook at the state of my arm after draculas sister took my blood? ...this was 5 days ago..and it's still 4 inches in diameter.. mg1:mg1:





*Karen*, when I get back from the hospital today...I'd love it if you could have some of that glorious tea and cake for me..to soothe my fevered brow...LOL


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 13, 2016)

Holly, oh my goodness!  raying: :bestwish:


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 13, 2016)

Holly...plenty of hot tea for you and a slice of your favorite cake.  Grrr on that terrible blood draw...I've had that happen and know it shouldn't :chocolate: soo..some chocolates for you as well.  I'm genuinely sorry you're going through so much...:bighug:..hang in there girl.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 13, 2016)

Shali, I hope your tooth trip gets fixed soon and its not too expensive or traumatic. I have a couple of pricey dental issues that I'm usually avoiding thinking about, but will have to face the music soon too. When I got my bad tooth extracted, I was so full of freezing I didn't feel a thing, and it healed very well. 

Holly, that's a nasty bruise -- technician must have been a total hack.  Sorry to hear your diagnosis is serious, take care and sending healing energy.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 13, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Today I go to the doctor for more meds for my infected tooth. Still haven't got all the funds together to have them all removed and replaced with dentures. When possible, I will have this tooth pulled. Small potatoes, except when you have the level of
> 
> dental trauma I do. Not a phobia, as my therapist sternly reminds me. Sadly, childhood experiences make this inevitable. I am
> terrified, as much of losing it in front of a strange dentist, as facing my fear. I have no one in my life who lives close enough to
> ...



Hope those meds kick in and you get the infection under control.  The way I handle the dentist is to remove myself by visualizing a peaceful place I love and relax.  Works for me..but only after I'm properly numbed.  My favorite part is leaving..but my dentist is an older guy with a gift of gab that isn't annoying..I've known him for years so that helps.

:sunshine:


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks Karen. It will be worth drooling if I can get rid of the tooth.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks Cookie. I know it will be pricey, but hopefully tranks and a dental drip will do the trick when the time comes to pull all my teeth.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 13, 2016)

Shalimar,I know the feeling wanting to pull all the teeth out.I have a missing tooth ,top right back,will be looking into an inplant.they told me 3000 dollars for the one.I'm scared of the pprocedure but want it done.

Good day so far,other than the -22 c,which iis mild for us. Ugh


----------



## Linda (Jan 13, 2016)

Hollydolly, you've got a lot to contend with right now.  I hope the doctor had some good advice for you when you saw him.  Thank you for sharing all this with us and the photos too.  That is terrible what they did to your arm.


----------



## Linda (Jan 13, 2016)

Shalimar, I hope thinks are looking up for you with that tooth.  I need to go get some work done but I was banned from 2 dentists so I doubt I give it another try till I can go somewhere where they will put me to sleep and I'm sure that costs a lot more.  Did you get the antibiotic OK?


----------



## jujube (Jan 13, 2016)

Just got back from seeing "The Revenant".  Yow.  You definitely get your money's worth.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks Linda. Yes I got some more antibiotics, and a few tranquilisers. Doctor thinks I am a wimp, oh well. I am sorry you have been banned from two dentists. Not very compassionate of them. When my face feels better, I shall check out the new 

dentist. I may not need sedation for one tooth if I have tranks. Very important to check out her attitude, and that of the receptionists. I have been dissed big time in the  past. Those who have dental trauma don't deal well with contempt.


----------



## Ina (Jan 13, 2016)

Shalimar, I've had to have quite a bit of work done on my teeth in the last couple of years, and I found that if you tell the dentist up front that you just can't take the mouth pain, they will give you at least a good local so you feel no pain, or if it is really bad for you a good dentist will put you to sleep at least partially. But remember to tell him you brought someone to drive you home after the procedure. 

I'm 64, and I still have all my teeth, which I find humorous considering all the physical problems I have.  But hey, I'll take it. :wave:


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks Ina. I had all my teeth until antidepressants caused them to crumble.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 14, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Today I go to the doctor for more meds for my infected tooth. Still haven't got all the funds together to have them all removed and replaced with dentures. When possible, I will have this tooth pulled. Small potatoes, except when you have the level of
> 
> dental trauma I do. Not a phobia, as my therapist sternly reminds me. Sadly, childhood experiences make this inevitable. I am
> terrified, as much of losing it in front of a strange dentist, as facing my fear. I have no one in my life who lives close enough to
> ...



Shalimar --  I can completely sympathize.  My old dentist (the father of the one I see now) -- his receptionist used to have to come in and hold my hand and chatter at me while he was working so I didn't freak out.  I'm better now.  I've been going to first father and now the son for so long I've lost most of my terror.  But I still have a deal that if I make a certain hand signal it means I need to take a little break to get myself together.  

My dental PTSD came from an early childhood experience and then a particularly bad experience with a German dentist (when we were stationed there) who I swear was Mengele's right hand man.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 14, 2016)

Ina, I'm almost 70 and still have all my teeth, too.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you Butterfly, I have met some of Mengele's relatives also.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2016)

To top it,off, by chance I have discovered why this persistent tooth infection won't go away. The locum who is subbing for my regular doc who is on holiday, has been prescribing amoxicillin 250Mg three times a day. At my appt yesterday, he explained 

that my infection was taking longer to heal, because he was giving me a lighter dose to avoid a probable yeast infection. Made sense to me. Never had one  don't want one. Today, while cleaning up, I came across an empty bottle of amoxicillin that had 

been prescribed for me at Emerg. Well, imagine my amazement when I discovered that the dose was 500mg three times a day. Double my present dose. I had no difficulty with infection during that time. Now I understand Why I seemed to be sicker 

after I took the drugs locum prescribed, than when treated by Emerg, even when I took pills for a long period of time. I told was  that I always take yoghurt and cranberry juice while using antibiotics. He ignored me. I am pissed. This is the third 

series of low dose antibiotics he has given me, and my tooth still leaks pus! So, another appt will be needed to get proper level Of meds, all because of his arrogance. I also find sitting in small closed room difficult. My early experiences doctors were 

traumatic also. This crap only feeds my fear. He also intimates that PTSD is more or less the same as biochemical depression,
Was dismissive of my assertion that if I had biochemical depression, I would never have survived adolescence.


----------



## Linda (Jan 15, 2016)

Shalimar, I'd be so mad if I were you.  I think a bit of a yeast infection would be better than what you've been going through for so long with your tooth.  Shoot, you can go to Wal-mart and for less than $20 get a 2 or 3 day cure for a yeast infection.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks Linda, I went to the pharmacist, picked up the monostat I combo pack. I am now doubling up my antibiotics to reach the necessary 1500mg daily dose. Pharmacist expressed concern over dangers of infection spreading to my blood stream which 

can lead to heart problems, or  my tooth induced  sinus infection spreading to my brain, if present level of antibiotics were continued. *++^^%=+^=++ is how I feel about this crap. A lot of these older doctors do not listen to women.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 28, 2016)

How did this get buried down so far? I'd seen a post from Hollydolly on Denise's mattress thread and it reminded me that I hadn't seen this thread in a while.

Rise and shine, kids! Shali...tooth? How are you doing? Hollydolly? That bruise looks awful. Geez. I have "rolling" veins so it's hard to stick me for a blood draw, but I've never had my arm look like that afterward.


----------



## Waterlilly (Jan 28, 2016)

How are you doing Georgia?  I had a job interview today and one tomorrow. Dang it I am probably going to get one of them and my three month vacation will be over. But, I need that thing called money to live and feed the fur babies.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi, Waterlilly. I'm just dandy, thanks! Work? Yeah. Feeding the fur babies? Hell yeah!

I'm going to work this morning. Me. Work. After having retired for the fourth time, I'm going to work. It's only for just this one client, though. I'm not really un-retiring exactly.

Hollydolly needs to get herself back here and fill us in on her Adventures in Living!

Shalimar...how goes it in your War on Teeth?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 29, 2016)

A big storm is hitting Scotland including our area.  The friends who check on our house have gone off to Florida, so we'll have to get someone else to see if our roof is okay.  

This is a photo I saw online for one of the ferries that service our area - this is the one that rarely gets cancelled but it did today.  This was before it got cancelled!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Georgia, still taking antibiotics, so far no need for monostat--no experience with such infections. Recovering slowly, if this doesn't work then we go to the toxic stuff. Yippee. I have Virgo tummy, so I will vomit for sure. Sigh. If I had been prescribed the larger dose from the get go, the infection would be gone, and so would my tooth. Never eaten so much yogurt and cranberry juice in my life.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2016)

Annie, I sure hope your house will be ok.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks, Shali.  It's just the ceramic roof tiles we worry about.


----------



## Linda (Feb 2, 2016)

How was my day?  Sort of boring.  I didn't do a lot, stayed indoors most of the day.  That is quite a photo of the ferry in the storm Ameriscot.  Wow! I hope that all turned out ok for you.

Tomorrow, I'll have to at lest go outside and walk around awhile.  This was a lazy day but at lest I didn't eat a lot.


----------

